# how should i wear these tights?



## ilovexnerdsx (Jan 1, 2007)

for christmas, one of my friends got me a pair of thigh high, opaque leopard tights. they're adorable, and i'm a sucker for anything leopard, but what should i wear them with? i'm totally stumped!


----------



## Femme (Jan 1, 2007)

I'd wear it with an overextended black top.. I don't know what they're called lol but its sorta like a black shirt thats way too long. haha i dont know how to describe it.

okay ill try with pictures




like that but all black, with a different design, and making sure that the shirt extends about like i dont know 5 inches under your butt..

i made no sense but i hope you get what i mean


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 1, 2007)

Well if I got some I would probably pair them with a short jean skirt  but long enough to cover the line of where the stocking ends (if that makes sense), black boots, and a cute black top, something similar to the one posted above but something alittle more femm since that looks kinds sporty.

Other then that...I have no idea lol.  HTH!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jan 1, 2007)

yes you both are making sense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and those are some good ideas! i hope i have some long black shirts


----------



## aziza (Jan 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Femme* 

 
_I'd wear it with an overextended black top.. I don't know what they're called lol but its sorta like a black shirt thats way too long. haha i dont know how to describe it.

okay ill try with pictures




like that but all black, with a different design, and making sure that the shirt extends about like i dont know 5 inches under your butt..

i made no sense but i hope you get what i mean_

 
Is "tunic" the word you're looking for?


----------



## Femme (Jan 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 

 
_Is "tunic" the word you're looking for?_

 
YES! exactly haha thank you


----------



## DaizyDeath (Jan 2, 2007)

i have this really cute ripped up mini skirt and i wear it with my tights. soo cute.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 2, 2007)

Maybe a more casual black dress.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jan 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaizyDeath* 

 
_i have this really cute ripped up mini skirt and i wear it with my tights. soo cute._

 
what kind of skirt? denim?


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 2, 2007)

i think a white sweater dress with a belt at the waist would look adorable.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Jan 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 

 
_what kind of skirt? denim?_

 
yeah its a light denim wash on it. & it has rips in it i payed for it that way i didnt make it. But its very punk looking i dont know itf thats your style but id wear the whole outfit with a plain black top or white top so your not doing overkill if you know what im saying.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jan 2, 2007)

sounds adorable! thanks for all the ideas!8)  should i just wear black flats or something?


----------



## Katja (Jan 2, 2007)

*Yes, I would wear black flats with leopard tights.  *


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 2, 2007)

black flats would look great! i'd love to see pics of the outfit once you pull it all together.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 2, 2007)

I'd go with a little black dress and wedge babydoll heels, that would be so cute!


----------

